# 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April 2015

*2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug​*
Quelle:
http://www.focus.de/politik/videos/...ner-see-bekommen-eigenen-lift_id_4537648.html

Naturschutz geht manchmal seltsame Wege, auch und gerade im Rahmen der europäischen Wasserrahmenrichtlinie...

2 Millionen Euro für einen Aufzug, der Fischen die Bewegung zwischen dem Essener Baldeneysee und der Ruhr ermöglichen soll.

Und zwar geht es da um ein Wasserkraftwerk, bei dem der Platz für eine herkömmliche Fischtreppe nicht vorhanden und andere Möglichkeiten noch teurer gewesen wären.

Da das, was die eine Fischart anziehen würde, andere wiederum vergrämen würde, hätte das alles 3 Jahre Versuche gekostet.

Nun hätte man aber ein System, das von allen 36 in der Ruhr lebenden Arten angenommen werden würde...

Das funktioniere allerdings nur flußaufwärts....

Damit die Fische auch wieder runterkommen können, brauche man eine zusätzliche Einrichtung..

Obs da nicht preiswerter und besser wäre, ober- und unterhalb Habitatverbesserungen und Besatz durchzuführen mit den 2 Millionen, darüber sollen sich mal die Experten Gedanken machen - aber nen Fischaufzug für 2 Millionen Teuros - krass...........


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Siever (13. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Ich habe weder genug technischen Sachverstand noch habe ich Ahnung von sinnvollen Fischbesatzmaßnahmen um über die Maßnahme diskutieren zu können. Fakt ist, dass der Bau eines solchen Aufzugs wohl für zwei Angelvereine eine Einschränkung darstellen wird...  .


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Besatz wie er ja heutzutage durchgeführt wird, bringt aber eben den fischen nix die zum laichen das Kraftwerk passieren müssen, egal ob sie ober oder unterhalb besetzt werden.


----------



## Knispel (13. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich habe weder genug technischen Sachverstand noch habe ich Ahnung von sinnvollen Fischbesatzmaßnahmen um über die Maßnahme diskutieren zu können. Fakt ist, dass der Bau eines solchen Aufzugs wohl für zwei Angelvereine eine Einschränkung darstellen wird...  .



Einschränkungen ? Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihnen über kurz oder lang das Fischen dort untersagt wird, um die fahrstuhlfahrenden Fische in der "Aufwärtsbewegung" zu schützen.



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Besatz wie er ja heutzutage durchgeführt wird,  bringt aber eben den fischen nix die zum laichen das Kraftwerk  passieren müssen, egal ob sie ober oder unterhalb besetzt  werden.



Denn brauchst du nicht mehr besetzen !


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*



Knispel schrieb:


> Einschränkungen ? Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihnen über kurz oder lang das Fischen dort untersagt wird, um die fahrstuhlfahrenden Fische in der "Aufwärtsbewegung" zu schützen.
> 
> 
> 
> Denn brauchst du nicht mehr besetzen !


 

ja und?!|kopfkrat


----------



## jkc (13. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Hi,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun hätte man aber ein System, das von allen 36 in der Ruhr lebenden Arten angenommen werden würde...
> 
> Ob da wohl Grundeln mit berücksichtig sind?:q
> 
> ...





Siever schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass der Bau eines solchen Aufzugs wohl für zwei Angelvereine eine Einschränkung darstellen wird...  .



Inwiefern gibt es da Einschränkungen?

Das Wehr schleifen und gut ist. 



Grüße JK


----------



## Siever (13. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, dass dann unterhalb und oberhalb die Angelsperrzone über die üblichen 50m, die eh keiner einhält,  erweitert wird.


----------



## jkc (13. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Spiel es ne Rolle wie groß die Verbotszone ist, wenn sich keiner dran hält?:q


----------



## BERND2000 (13. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*



jkc schrieb:


> Spiel es ne Rolle wie groß die Verbotszone ist, wenn sich keiner dran hält?:q


 
 Das wird die Obrigkeit genauso "scharf" überwachen wie die Funktion und Gewährleistung von Fischaufstiegen.#c

 Da ist das so eine Sache mit dem :q.
 Wenn man den einen Zwingt 2 000 000 zu verbauen könnte es auch mal Andere treffen.


----------



## jkc (13. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Hi, 

wobei ich mich ohnehin frage, warum die Taler vom Land gezahlt werden und nicht der Betreiber der Turbine erheblichen Anteil daran hat.
Und ohne Humor hält man das doch alles im Kopf nicht aus. 

Grüße JK


----------



## BERND2000 (13. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> * 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufstieg​ *Naturschutz geht manchmal seltsame Wege, auch und gerade im Rahmen der europäischen Wasserrahmenrichtlinie...
> 
> 2 Millionen Euro für einen Aufzug, der Fischen die Bewegung zwischen dem Essener Baldeneysee und der Ruhr ermöglichen soll.
> 
> ...



 Das ist in etwa der Gedankengang der da zu führte das wir heute eben keine wilden Wanderfische mehr haben und auch insgesamt weniger Fische da sind.

 Es ist halt eine Grundsatzfrage ob man Natur erhalten möchte, oder das nur tut wenn es sich rechnet oder es einem sinnvoll erscheint.

 Auf der Welle schwimmt auch der Tierschutz.
 Es ist halt unnötig Tiere zu töten, wenn man sich auch pflanzlich ernähren kann.
 Auch da, wieder diese Sinnfrage.

 Wo aber stand in Deutschland bei einem größeren Fluss je die zu erhaltene Durchgängigkeit für Wasserbewohner im Vordergrund der Planungen?
 Also als Voraussetzung das überhaupt gebaut wurde.
 .
 .
 .
 Wenn nicht, kann es ja mit dem Naturschutz nicht ganz weit sein.
 Da wird ja auf Sportboote mehr Rücksicht genommen.


----------



## Seele (13. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Was es nicht alles gibt. Ich finds als Techniker ne coole Sache


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

@ Bernd:
Ein 2 - Mio. _ Fischaufzug wird aber auch das Problem nicht lösen, da sind wir uns sicher einig.

Dass das nur ein teures Alibichen ist...


----------



## BERND2000 (13. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Bernd:
> Ein 2 - Mio. _ Fischaufzug wird aber auch das Problem nicht lösen, da sind wir uns sicher einig.
> 
> Dass das nur ein teures Alibichen ist...



 ..., ist sehr wahrscheinlich der eigentliche Grund.

 Wenn es keine deutliche Verbesserung bringt, sind halt mal wieder 2 000 000 € verbrannt worden.

 Ob man dann wohl die Verantwortlichen entlässt oder etwas anderes versucht?


 War auch nicht als Angriff gegen Dich gedacht.
 Galt eher der Grundeinstellung vieler Deutschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Keine Panik, hab ich nicht als Angriff gesehen..


----------



## jkc (13. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass das nur ein teures Alibichen ist...



Hi, das ist doch letzten Endes das Problem aller Aufstiegsanlagen. Sie verbessern zwar (manchmal) die Situation, aber auch mit ihnen bleibt es trotzdem *******. Was dann in 30 Jahren vielleicht erkannt und angegangen wird. Aber keine Anlagen bauen ist meiner Meinung nach auch keine Lösung.

Grüße JK


----------



## pucce (14. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Mit  großer Sorge beobachte ich im Moment die Stimmungsmache gegen Wasserkraft und Biomasse wie z.B. Im Magazin des LFVB.
Wir Fischer sollten nicht den Eindruck erwecken als wären wir gegen die Energiewende. Wie müssen weg von der Atomkraft! Und jede Art der Energiegewinnung ist ein Eingriff in die Natur. Wasserkraftwerke stellen für Wanderfische ein Hindernis da aber viele Fischarten wandern nicht, wenn das sie umgebende Habitat alles bietet was sie brauchen. Deswegen wären die 2 Mio. in Strukturverbesserung besser angelegt.
Aber die Durchgängigkeit der Kraftwerke wurde immer gefordert und daher wurde es in das Gesetz aufgenommen. Auch die Energiekonzerne würden das Geld wahrscheinlich lieber in Strukturverbesserungen stecken als in einen hochtechnischen Aufzug. Hier müssten wir uns aber gemeinsam mir diesen Unternehmen engagieren anstelle uns zu bekämpfen.
Ich habe einen sehr interessanten Bericht über eine solche Kooperation am Inn gelesen was mir Hoffnung macht.


----------



## BERND2000 (15. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*



pucce schrieb:


> Mit großer Sorge beobachte ich im Moment die Stimmungsmache gegen Wasserkraft und Biomasse wie z.B. Im Magazin des LFVB.
> Wir Fischer sollten nicht den Eindruck erwecken als wären wir gegen die Energiewende..........



Oh ich habe nichts gegen die Energiewende, Wasserkraft u.s.w .... ich finde sie gut, nur überstürzt, unüberlegt und schlecht  geplant.

Aber es darf auch keinen Freibrief geben, Schäden nicht vermeiden zu müssen.
Brauchbare Strukturverbesserungen wären z.b die Gewährleistung der Durchgängigkeit.



Aber Du hast recht, einiger Arten brauchen so etwas ja gar nicht...die Mehrzahl aber schon.
Vielleicht sollte man wirklich jeglichen Besatz verbieten bis erkannt wird, wie weit so etwas die Fischbestände schädigt.

Das ist auch keine momentane Stimmungsmache.
Die Fischerei hat sich seit über 100 Jahre gegen Querbauwerke gestellt und das Verschwinden der Wanderfische wurde auch von den Fischinteressierten begründet angekündigt.
Man könnte also behaupten das es Vorsatz war, das etliche Arten in Deutschland amtlich genehmigt aussterben durften.
So ist das auch heute oft noch.
Entschädigt werden die Eigentümer, damit sie die Klappe halten, was viel "billiger" ist als Schäden zu vermeiden.
Nur hilft so etwas den Fischen halt gar nicht.

Heute beginnt man also gegen einen zu lange bestehenden "Freibrief" der Energielobby Stimmung zu machen.
Das total überfällig und so einen "Freibrief" haben sie auch in vielen Nachbarländern nie erhalten.
(gefühlt im Norden mehr als im Süden)

Wobei Ihr immer die Wasserkraftbetreiber vor Augen habt, was oft Blödsinn ist.
Oft werden Wehre vom Staat aus ganz anderen Gründen gebaut und die Wasserkraftnutzung wird lediglich vergeben.
Das sind dann die wirklich entscheidenden Querbauwerke wie Geesthacht, Bremen oder Talsperren und viele mehr.
Teilweise wird die Wasserkraft da wie in Geesthacht nicht einmal genutzt, oder wie in Bremen der Energiewirtschaft wohl aufgezwungen.
Das wollte da gar keiner nutzen, nun machen es die Stadtwerke.
Kurz Wehr und Wasserkraft sind mehr oder weniger in staatlicher Hand.
Die Genehmigung solcher Vorhaben ist es aber immer staatlicher Hand.
Also trifft die Wasserkraft max. Mitschuld, der eigentlich Schuldige ist der Staat oder die Bevölkerung.

_(So in etwa als wenn ein Angler sich einen ungeschützten Fisch aneignet, auch wenn er genau weiß wie selten der ist_.)


Sorry, ich habe einen Großteil meines Lebens versucht Wanderfische zu fördern.
Eine Bruthaus mit auf und mangels Erfolges wieder rückgebaut.
Vielleicht mehr Stunden da reingesteckt, wie viele der hier Schreibenden je am Wasser waren.
Ich habe bemerkt wie sich die Brutbäche der Wanderfische durch den Massenhaften Anbau der Energiepflanzen veränderten und verfolgen können wie Fischarten aufkamen und auch wieder verschwanden.
Ich habe auch den Wandel durch den Kormoran ganz gut verfolgen können oder den Einfluss von der Schließung der Kaliwerke der DDR und den Bau der Kläranlagen.
Ohne Frage wurde zwischenzeitlich viel Geld in den Bau, vor allem aber in die Feststellung gesteckt, wie schlecht es um Fischwege steht.

Eins habe ich in der ganzen Zeit aber nicht erlebt, einen wirklichen entscheidenden Wandel zum Guten.
Halt die Gewährleistungsaufgabe des Staates, die man im Naturschutz zusammenfasst..

Nach gut 30 Jahren darf ich mich wohl fragen, wie doof und weltfremd ich eigentlich bin.
Da kommt mir so ein Beitrag gerade recht um mich auszuko...n.



Wir verbrauchen einfach zu viel Energie und mögen die wahren Kosten nicht tragen.
Oder gemeiner, wer am Umweltschutz spart macht eben mehr Gewinn.
Aber ich habe auch noch eine ganz andere Meinung zu den Gründen der Energiewende, ... das aber hat hier nichts verloren.

Was sind schon Millionen wenn sie den nötig sind und wirklich etwas bringen?
Aber Millionen die unnötig oder ohne Sinn und Wirkung, nur mal eben verbaut werden die sind verschwendet. 
So wie meine Zeit.


----------



## pucce (15. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Dort wo es Wanderfische gibt bin ich bei Dir. Aber Aal oder ein Lachs hat z.b. In der Donau nix verloren und zum Thema Durchgängigkeit: zu mindest in Bayern waren in den letzten Jahrzehnten auch die angelvereine gegen die Durchgängigkeit. Die Pachtverträge gingen von staustufe bis staustufe und man wollte nicht, dass der Nachberverein die Fische fängt, die man selber bezahlt hat. Ich gebe dir aber Recht, dass es Fälle, wie z.B. Geestacht, gibt die ne Katastrophe sind.
Das Problem ist einfach dass das EEG durch Subventionen eine Fehlentwicklung ausgelöst hat auch wenn das Ziel dahinter sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*



> Die Pachtverträge gingen von staustufe bis staustufe und man wollte nicht, dass der Nachberverein die Fische fängt, die man selber bezahlt hat


Hab ich schon immer gesagt, dass Angler diese Wehre etc. lieben - da steht, Fisch, er kann nicht weiter, schon gar nicht zum pösen Nachbarn ;-)))


----------



## pucce (15. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Und wir mögen auch AKWs, weil da der Waller auch im Winter steht ;-)
Fakt ist, wir bekommen die bestehenden Wasserkraftwerke nicht weg, wir können uns aber einsetzen, dass keine neuen, kleinen Anlagen gebaut werden nur wegen der EEG Förderung.
Und die EU Wasserrahmenrichtlinie bietet uns die Möglichkeit bei bestehenden Anlagen Verbesserungen zu erreichen und ich glaube, dass gerade im Bereich Strukturverbesserung und wiederanbinden von alten Auen große Chancen für uns stecken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

AKW schalten sie doch auch ab (Neckarwestheim ist z. B. bei mir um die Ecke) - wird immer schlechter mit den "guten" Angelplätzen ;-))


----------



## pucce (15. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Gott sei Dank bleibt uns Frankreich!


----------



## TJ. (15. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Also ich finde die technische Anlage in Form eines fischaufstieg nicht schlecht. Hab mich mal auf einer Veranstaltung mit einem unterhalten der in Australien so eine Anlage gabst hat. Die hatten massig Platz und hatten erst eine riesige fischtreppen die auch wunderbar funktionierte. Nur waren die Fische aufgrund der extremen höhendifferenz oben so geschwächt das die Pelikane dort einfaches Spiel hatten und alles abgefischt haben.
Die haben dann alles wieder abgerissen und einen fischaufzug oder wars ne paternosteranlage? Hingebaut. Ergebniss war auf jeden fall gut und die Fische konnten Ermüdungsfrei weiterschwimmen.

Zum Thema Wasserkraft das ist generell was ganz anderes.
Es gibt Anlagen die durchaus ihre Berechtigung haben aber an jedem noch so kleinen Bächlein ne Anlage nur um ein paar kW raus zu holen das ist alles andere als förderlich für die untwerwasserwelt. 
Gibt nen guten Film wo man mal paar Zahlen sieht bzw wieviel die kleinstwasserkraftwerke beisteuern setz ich hier noch nen link dazu.
Und mit den scheiß Subventionen werden teilweisegrößere Anlagen gedrosselt um noch höhere Subventionen als kleinstwasserkraft zu bekommen anstatt ökologisch sinnvoll dasmaximale heraus zu holen. Denn der Schaden ist der selbe und so könnte man viele kleinstwasserkraftwerke wirklich einsparen.

Hier der Wasserkraft link wenn jemand mal ne ruhige halbe Stunde hat
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ElW2QF92t8I

Gruß Thomas


----------



## BERND2000 (16. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*



pucce schrieb:


> Dort wo es Wanderfische gibt bin ich bei Dir. Aber Aal oder ein Lachs hat z.b. In der Donau nix verloren und zum Thema Durchgängigkeit: zu mindest in Bayern waren in den letzten Jahrzehnten auch die angelvereine gegen die Durchgängigkeit. Die Pachtverträge gingen von staustufe bis staustufe und man wollte nicht, dass der Nachberverein die Fische fängt, die man selber bezahlt hat. Ich gebe dir aber Recht, dass es Fälle, wie z.B. Geestacht, gibt die ne Katastrophe sind.
> Das Problem ist einfach dass das EEG durch Subventionen eine Fehlentwicklung ausgelöst hat auch wenn das Ziel dahinter sinnvoll ist.



 Ich denke es ist egal wo so ein Hindernis steht.
 Wir im Norden haben lediglich andere Arten  und das war es dann auch schon.
 Auch bei Euch gibt es reichlich Fische die Wandern würden, wenn sie das den könnten.
http://www.lfu.bayern.de/wasser/wrrl/beteiligung_oeffentlichkeit/doc/seifert_durchgang.pdf
 Ich behaupte mal, Ihr hängt da einige Jahrzehnte hinter dem Norden hinterher.
 Wobei die Mitte von Deutschland schon mächtig aufgeholt hat, vielleicht gar mehr.



 Die meisten Fische wandern auf der Suche nach optimalen Laichgelegenheiten oder um sich ausbreiten zu können.
 Viele Arten wandern auch zwischen Laichgelegenheiten und Lebensraum der Altfische.
 Das müssen ja gar nicht einmal immer anadrome Arten sein
 Aber Fische wandern auch auf der Futtersuche umher.
 Unterbindet man das wird es für die Fische mindestens ungünstiger im Maximum unmöglich sich zu erhalten.

 Ich denke man betrachtet es im Norden einfach nur anders.
 Wenn man hier über so ein Querbauwerk meckert, geht es um mangelhafte Funktionen der Fischwege.
 Selten aber darum das es keine gibt oder sie unnötig erscheinen.

 Ob nun in Bremen oder Geesthacht bei beiden Wehren wurden Millionen verbaut und beide Wehre haben auch nicht nur einen Fischaufstieg sondern mehr.
 Hier ist der Fischaufstieg also gar nicht mal unmöglich sondern es geht eher um den Anteil der Behinderung bei Fischwanderungen.
 Oder eben um Ihre zusätzlichen Verluste beim Abstieg.
 Werden die Verluste bei Auf und Abstieg zu hoch, verschwindet eine Art, wenn man sie nicht künstlich erhält.

 Das kann man leider auch nicht alles mit Besatzfischen ausgleichen, selbst das Futter wandert ja in Massen.
 Darum ist es lächerlich, wenn stolz verkündet wird einige Tausend Fische hätten den Pass durchwandert.
 So lächerlich, als wenn man stolz behaupten würde trotz vieler Baustellen hätten es im letzten Jahr einige hunderte Fahrzeuge von Köln bis Hamburg  geschafft.
 Die Frage ist aber, wie viele es nicht schafften, weil sie wochenlang im Stau standen. 
 Oder ob es ausreicht um den Austausch der Güter zu gewährleisten.

 Die größeren Flüsse sind halt so etwas wie die Autobahnen, oder eben die Schlagadern der Natur.
 Sind die dicht, beginnt sich etwas zu verändern.
 Beim Tier würde man das dann Sterben oder Tod nennen.
 Bei einen Gewässersystem, ...heißt es dann ungünstig beeinflusst. #c

 Aber ich gebe Dier recht, 
 das ist nicht die Schuld von Wasserkraftbetreibern, sondern den Stellen die es genehmigten.
 Die Wasserkraft setzt halt um was von Ihr gefordert wird, so wie auch Behörden nur umsetzen was die Politik ihnen vorgibt.

 Wenn Deutschland es ernsthaft wollte, wären die großen Flüsse in 10 Jahren wieder gut zu durchwandern.
 Das wurde auch die Wirtschaft zusätzlich in Schwung bringen, neues Wissen schaffen was auch exportiert werden könnte und wäre sogar noch positiv.
 Wäre dann ähnlich der Abwrackprämie, nur will man wohl nicht. 

*Dann* würde es wirklich auch Sinn machen, einige verschwundene Fischarten neu ansiedeln zu wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Na Bernd, wir hatten ja schon einige Dissense - aber so langsam geht ich einig mit Dir ;-))


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Über die 2 Millionen werdet ihr euch in den nächsten Jahren bald nicht mehr wundern.
In der WSV wird ein neuer Bereich aufgebaut, der hat nur mit Fisch-auf bzw. Abstiegsanlagen zu tun, sprich da werden in den folgenden Jahren einige Millionen ausgegeben und investiert, um angerichteten Schaden rückgängig zu machen und auszugleichen an unseren Flüssen.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Über die 2 Millionen werdet ihr euch in den nächsten Jahren bald nicht mehr wundern.
> In der WSV wird ein neuer Bereich aufgebaut, der hat nur mit Fisch-auf bzw. Abstiegsanlagen zu tun, sprich da werden in den folgenden Jahren einige Millionen ausgegeben und investiert, um angerichteten Schaden rückgängig zu machen und auszugleichen an unseren Flüssen.



 Verzeiht mir einen Bösen Kommentar.
Wie die beginnen nach Jahrzehnten eine Abteilung aufzubauen, für Aufgaben die sie schon lange hatten, aber nie wahrgenommen haben.
 Was für ein Fortschritt.:q

 Ich hoffe ich erlebe die Umsetzung noch..|kopfkrat, 
 mehr als 30 Jahre habe ich wohl kaum noch.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Verzeiht mir einen Bösen Kommentar.
> Wie die beginnen nach Jahrzehnten eine Abteilung aufzubauen, für Aufgaben die sie schon lange hatten, aber nie wahrgenommen haben.
> Was für ein Fortschritt.:q
> 
> ...


 

Könnte eng werden. Aber die ersten Ämter haben bereits einige Leute die kleinere Projekte wahrnehmen, aber in Moment noch alles Planung und Versuche um eben den größtmöglichen erfolg zu bekommen, bei Leuten die sich damit auskennen nachzufragen wäre zu einfach...|wavey:


----------



## jkc (16. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

|kopfkrat


"WSV" meint hier nicht Winterschlussver...


|licht

https://www.wsv.de/

Grüße JK


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Wasser- und Schifffahrtsverwaltung des Bundes genau#6


----------



## BERND2000 (16. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*



jkc schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> |licht
> 
> ...


 
 Könnt ja mal selber auf die Suche gehen, wie viel und vor allem *wo* *und ob* Ihr etwas zu Fischwanderungen findet.
 Ganz sicher nicht unter den vorrangigen Aufgaben.

 Als stolzer Betreiber von: "Die WSV unterhält und betreibt rund 450 Schleusenkammern, *290 Wehre*, 2 Schiffshebewerke, 15 Kanalbrücken und 2 Talsperren." ...und ist der Unterhalter der Wasserstraßen.

 Sind sie halt meist hauptschuldig wenn Fischarten verschwanden, weil Wanderungen erschwert oder Flüsse zu Wasserstraßen worden.

 Ich denke, keine Firma könnte sich so etwas erlauben, die wäre längst vielfach verknackt worden.
 Aber wer mag eine Bundesbehörde schon angehen.
 Wie kommt man überhaupt darauf einem Straßenunterhalter auch gleich die Naturschutzaufgabe zu übertragen.#d

 Die Industrie hat sich längst dem Naturschutz stellen müssen.
 Die Kommunen haben tausende Kläranlagen gebaut.
 Die W.B.V haben schon begonnen umzudenken...
 Nur das W.S.V scheint sich im Zeitlupentempo zu bewegen.

 Bitte jetzt nicht an Beamtenwitze denken....es gibt auch Ausnahmen.

 Aber vielleicht sehe ich das ja auch lediglich übertrieben.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Könnt ja mal selber auf die Suche gehen, wie viel und vor allem *wo* *und ob* Ihr etwas zu Fischwanderungen findet.
> Ganz sicher nicht unter den vorrangigen Aufgaben.
> 
> Als stolzer Betreiber von: "Die WSV unterhält und betreibt rund 450 Schleusenkammern, *290 Wehre*, 2 Schiffshebewerke, 15 Kanalbrücken und 2 Talsperren." ...und ist der Unterhalter der Wasserstraßen.
> ...


 

Tja die Durchgängigkeit zu gewährleisten war eben keine Aufgabe, für die Schäden die durch die Schiffbarmachung usw. entstehen werden ja Ausgleichs- und Ersatzmaßnahmen getätigt und das in nicht gerigem Umfang.
Weiterhin gibs eben auch Entschädigungszahlungen usw., nur jetzt versucht man eben nicht zu zahlen, sondern die Wiedergutmachung selbst durch zu führen in dem man eben Bauwerke errichtet um den Fischen die Wanderung zu erleichtern.


Und zu den Zahlen was alles unterhalten wird, sind enorm, man muss aber sagen, dass die meisten bauwerke aus zeiten stammen wo wir quasi noch einen kaiser hatten und welche jetzt erneuert und wieder in stand gesetzt werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. März 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Tja die Durchgängigkeit zu gewährleisten war eben keine Aufgabe, für die Schäden die durch die Schiffbarmachung usw. entstehen werden ja Ausgleichs- und Ersatzmaßnahmen getätigt und das in nicht gerigem Umfang.
> Weiterhin gibs eben auch Entschädigungszahlungen usw., nur jetzt versucht man eben nicht zu zahlen, sondern die Wiedergutmachung selbst durch zu führen in dem man eben Bauwerke errichtet um den Fischen die Wanderung zu erleichtern.
> 
> 
> Und zu den Zahlen was alles unterhalten wird, sind enorm, man muss aber sagen, dass die meisten bauwerke aus zeiten stammen wo wir quasi noch einen kaiser hatten und welche jetzt erneuert und wieder in stand gesetzt werden.



Ich fange jetzt mal anders an.
Vor wenigen Jahren hatten wir ein Problem, weil Jemand bei Baumaßnahmen wohl nicht erkannte, das man eine bestehende Fischtreppe nicht mit Befestigungssteinen auffüllen sollte.#q
Also hat man sich dort vor Ort getroffen das Ganze mit der Bauleitung besprochen und gleich weitere schon bestehende Probleme nebenbei beseitigt.
Fehler passieren halt, wichtig ist die Art wie sie gelöst werden und ein vernünftiger Umgang.

Diese kleinen weiteren Probleme waren längst mehrfach gemeldet und 1.Jahr nach der Lösung, gab es dann eine Reaktion.
Man wollte sich das Problem mal gemeinsam ansehen um Lösungen zu finden.
Viel zu langsam, wenn es um Natur und die Aufgabe Ihres Erhalts geht.
Gut das es auch so etwas wie Eigenverantwortliches Handeln gibt.#6

Jetzt böser, zu den Entschädigungen.
Weiter oben habe ich geschrieben:
>>"Man könnte also behaupten das es Vorsatz war, das etliche Arten in Deutschland amtlich genehmigt aussterben durften.
So ist das auch heute oft noch.
Entschädigt werden die Eigentümer, damit sie die Klappe halten, was viel "billiger" ist als Schäden zu vermeiden.
Nur hilft so etwas den Fischen halt gar nicht."<<

Es hilft den Fischen und der Natur nicht, sondern den Nutzern.
Im Fall von meinem Heimatfluss waren es genau diese Entschädigungszahlungen, die wenigstens Teile der Flussfischerei nun erhalten haben.
Das ist zwar berechtigt, aber es wurde gezahlt um mögliche Schäden beim Aalbestand auszugleichen.

Super gelaufen, die Fischer müssen/können nun weiter auf Aal fischen um entschädigt zu werden, bei gleichzeitiger vermuteten zusätzlichen Schädigung des Aalbestandes.
Gut das da dann der Aalbesatz noch gefördert wird.
Was für ein Subventions-Wahnsinn.

Aber auch einige Angelvereine bekommen ein Taschengeld.
Das mal zu den nicht unerheblichen Entschädigungen.
Wie sollen sie auch auf Verlust klagen, bei freien Fischen.


In dem ganzen System steckt der Wurm drin.
Da werden Aufgaben und Kosten hin und hergeschoben, bis keiner mehr weiß wer zuständig ist.
Was wir brauchen ist eine Bundesbehörde die in länderübergreifenden Flusssystemen die Möglichkeit von Fischwanderungen sicherstellt.
Für Bremen z.B ist wichtig das der Fluss schiffbar bleibt, ob Fische über Bremen hinauskommen ist doch Bremen egal.
Bremen wurde halt schon zu Kaiserzeiten zu dem Bau des Wehres gezwungen, um weitere Schäden durch den Unterweserausbau oberhalb von Bremen zu begrenzen.
Die Wanderfische der Weser, wurden also dem Hafenwesen von Bremen geopfert.
Die Gewährleistung gehört also schon in Bundeshände, lediglich die Nutzung der Fische sollte Ländersache bleiben.
Aber doch wohl eher in den Bereich Umweltschutz und nicht Verkehrswesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 2 Millionen Euro für einen Fischaufzug*

Dazu nochmal ne aktuelle Meldung:
http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/allga...fahrstuhl.1197.de.html?dram:article_id=334774


----------

